

What are the missing features in App Engine? - surendra_sedhai

i think fulltext search is very fundamental and essential thing for a web application . i put a lot of effort to bring fulltext search to my site.<p>what are things which are essential for a web application is not present in App Engine?
======
miloco
Ability to backup and restore the datastore via the dashboard. This is long
overdue. I know the bulkloader exists but it's hardly ideal.

~~~
surendra_sedhai
Yes, datastore backup and restore using bulkloader is not comfortable. For
getting backup in local machine i am using bulkloader. However, i am doing
online backup using backup(dummy) appengine project. I am coping data back and
forth between production and backup projects for backup and restore purpose.
Its comparatively easier.

------
vanni
SSL access on non-appspot.com domains, i.e. HTTPS on custom domains (on their
roadmap, BTW)

------
europa
Oauth or Authsub for appengine operations.

For example I want to deploy an app on appengine for a user without asking him
his userid and a password.

Use case: User comes to a site. Search for available applications to install.
Click install; give permission, application installed to his appengine
account.

------
znt
An API for accessing dynamic instances would be so useful for me. I'm
developing a library with layered model storage (local cache,memcache,
datastore) and cached query functionality on App Engine and using the power of
local cache forces me to do some heavy cache invalidation.

If only there was a way to loop through all instances and refresh/invalidate
values.

Here's the project if you're interested:
<https://github.com/ocanbascil/Performance-AppEngine>

------
QuantumDoja
1\. At first for me it was a centralized database, If two apps want to access
the same data, what are you going to do? We got around it by making an API.

2\. A module for google checkout, I'm still trying to find a Python one for
PayPal.

3\. +1 For the HTTPS on custom domains

4\. +1 To import and export databases

------
MatthewPhillips
Not sure I'd call them essential but my 3 biggest pet peeves:

1) No threading. I feel they could find a way to sandbox these without hurting
performance.

2) No support for the WebSocket API.

3) No support for Go. This one is a bigger mystery to me; seems like a win-win
for the community and for Google.

~~~
europa
Is channel api not close to Websocket?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Channel API is just comet.

~~~
europa
Thanks. I stand corrected.

------
runjake
Stability & speed. My apps randomly kick out various HTTP 500 errors.
Sometimes database speed isn't so slick.

~~~
miloco
Are you using the new HR datastore? Since I switched reliability has been
great.

~~~
runjake
No, but I will give it a try with a test build, thanks!

------
surendra_sedhai
What about version controlling system in appengine?

